# Qr Super Wacky Click!



## eller

I thought I'd start a thread to use all the time.  That way everyone that is subscribed to the thread will get an email notice, just in case they haven't checked the boards!

Make sure you are subscribed for "instant" notification.  

SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/01 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/06 is $.06
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/07 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/08 is $.08
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/09 is $.06
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/10 is $.07
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/13 is $.09
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/14 is $.06
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/15 is $.06
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/16 is $.07
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/21 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/23 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/28 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/30 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 3/31 is $.06
SUPER WACKY CLICK 4/3 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 4/14 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 4/17 is $.05
SUPER WACKY CLICK 4/18 is $.05

Thanks Denise!

Have a great day!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-11-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-11-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.10 - Completed! 

Go get your dime!

Lori


----------



## Tantor

subscribing - thanks!


----------



## JRoglitz

Is the Super Wacky Click still there for today?  Is it always in Click/Search?


----------



## eller

JRoglitz said:
			
		

> Is the Super Wacky Click still there for today?  Is it always in Click/Search?



It is always in the Clicks/Search section and is only there for a limited time each day.

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-11-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-11-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.10 - Completed! 

Go get your dime!

Lori


----------



## bear74

thanks for reminding me to go check for it.
I got my dime.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Go, go!

Lori


----------



## ksoehrlein

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-17-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-17-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.08 - [Not Complete]


----------



## CJK

Thanks!!  Those pennies really add up!

Great idea to have one thread so that we'll get notice when the wacky click is up.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!

Lori


----------



## bear74

eller said:
			
		

> 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
> Click - $0.05 - Completed!
> 
> Lori


thanks If not for this email I would have forgot to go back and check.


----------



## Trixiezzz

Please post what time you find the Wacky Click. I keep getting there too late.  

It seems like it's in the afternoon that it usually is available??


----------



## rflorek

Trixiezzz said:
			
		

> Please post what time you find the Wacky Click. I keep getting there too late.
> 
> It seems like it's in the afternoon that it usually is available??




You can always look at the time that the post is added to the thread.  I found a wacky click in the beginning at 7 am, so it's not always the afternoon.


----------



## ksoehrlein

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-19-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-19-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.08 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Still there for 1/19 at 10:45 PST.

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

Bumping....because it's there again!   SUPER WACKY 

POSTED AT: 5:23 pm 1/20---

CLICK 1-20-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-20-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.10
=========

It's now 10:20 pm ~
And this is weird. The Wacky Click is still there but now it's changed to just 6 cents!  I thought it stayed the same for the day it was posted, but I guess it doesn't!

What it says now:

".....1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-20-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-20-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
*Click - $0.06 *....."


----------



## rogerram

Sorry if this sounds stupid, but what exactly is super wacky clicks?


----------



## eller

rogerram said:
			
		

> Sorry if this sounds stupid, but what exactly is super wacky clicks?



QuickRewards offers and extra earning "Wacky Click" each day; although, I've noticed that I don't seem to see it on weekends or holidays.

It is always in the Clicks/Search section and is only there for a limited time each day.

I hope that helps explain it a bit.

Lori


----------



## rogerram

Thanks Eller. I will have to watch for this click. I use that site everyday anyway.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-21-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-21-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

Go get that 6 cents!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-22-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-22-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed!

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-24-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-24-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed! 

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## CJK

Thanks! I love this idea of having this thread to remind us!


----------



## eller

I know it's worked for me!

Lori


----------



## Snoopygirl

Could someone give me a link to Quick Rewards so I can check it out.  I searched for it but I'm not sure if I found the right site.  Thanks!!!


----------



## eller

I sent you a pm with the web address.

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-26-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-26-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Lori


----------



## azgal81

SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-26-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-26-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Five cents today!


----------



## Trixiezzz

Seven cents today!!  

SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-27-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-27-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Thanks!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-30-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-30-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-31-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-31-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

Go get your six cents!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-1-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-1-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

Go get your six cents!

Lori


----------



## CJK

Super Wacky up for Feb. 2/2006 for 8 cents!  Go get it!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there, 4:10pm EST.

Lori


----------



## CJK

Feb. 3, 2006 Wacky Click up for 10cents!!!  Go get it! 12:07pmEST


----------



## eller

Still there 9:15am PST, but I guess that not much passed 12:07pmEST.  

Lori


----------



## CJK

Feb. 6, 2006 Wacky Click up for 10cents!!! Go get it! 11:41amEST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-6-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-6-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.10 - Completed!  

9:10am PST

Go!  Get your dime!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-7-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-7-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

9:10am PST

Lori


----------



## dtuleya

Thanks Lori!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-8-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-8-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed!

9:50am PST

Lori


----------



## CJK

Wednesday, Feb. 8 Super Wacky Click  12:44pm EST

7 cents!  Go get it!


----------



## dtuleya

Where are these darn things?


----------



## CJK

Friday, Feb. 10 Super Wacky Click  5:01pmEST

6 cents!  Go get it!


----------



## eller

Thank you!

Still there, 2:50 PST, so that's 5:50 EST.  

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed!  

9:15am PST

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

eller said:
			
		

> 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
> Click - $0.07 - Completed!
> 
> 9:15am PST
> 
> Lori




Still there  3:05 PM


----------



## CJK

Feb. 14, 2006 Wacky Click is up 7pm EST

5 cents!

Go get it!

Thanks to Eller for all your help!


----------



## eller

Still there, 4:50PST or 7:50 EST.

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Still there  11:10 AM


----------



## eller

Darn!  Missed it!

Lori


----------



## goin2disneyagain

I haven't seen the link in a few days now, have they stopped doing it??


----------



## eller

I daubt it, just been missing it!

Lori


----------



## snowiit

subscribing


----------



## Trixiezzz

SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-20-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-20-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed!


----------



## eller

Still there, 9:15 am PST!

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Woo-hoo! I'm glad I decided to check the Rewards board before I left for the day! Thanks again!!!


----------



## dtuleya

Gone, gone gone.


----------



## rdrjj5

Up on 2/21 for .07


----------



## bunnyfoo

Cool! Thanks 

It's still there 1:25 PM.


----------



## dtuleya

Still there...just got mine!


----------



## eller

Still there!  2:45pm PST

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-22-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-22-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.10 - Completed!

Go get your dime!

Lori  9:20am PST


----------



## bunnyfoo

Still there! 2:30 PM EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-23-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-23-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Go get your nickel!

Lori   Spotted 9:15am PST


----------



## bunnyfoo

Thanks! Got it


----------



## wdwprncess77

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-24-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-24-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed! 



QUICK QUICK - GO GET IT!!!!!


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Still there, 9:00am PST

Lori


----------



## PrincessSophie'sMom

Still there ~ 1:45 pm EST


----------



## bunnyfoo

Darn missed it today


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-27-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-27-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.09

Go get it!!


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  8:20am PST

Lori


----------



## PrincessSophie'sMom

Thanks! Got it at 12:30 pm EST!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-28-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 2-28-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Go!  Get your nickel  9:30am PST


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-1-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-1-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

2:13 pm az time whatever that is


----------



## eller

Gone!    3:50pm.  I think AZ is mountain time, so that would be an hour ahead of me, so 2:13 there would be 1:13 here.

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Go get it   

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-3-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-3-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.08 - Completed!


----------



## CJK

thank you!!


----------



## eller

Was there when I refreshed about about 7pm, but gone by the time I got back to it at 8:20pm PST.  

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

Six Cents today! Go get 'em....


----------



## eller

Got it thanks!  Still there 10:20am PST.

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-7-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-7-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  9:35am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Thank you!  Got it 1:50 p.m. EST.

Have not said thank you before this....just wanted to say I do appreciate this!!    

Lorie


----------



## Tantor

Got It!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## dtuleya

It's gone.


----------



## ksoehrlein

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-8-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-8-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.08

Go get it!


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  9:20am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-9-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-9-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed!  

12:50 mst


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  12:10 PST

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

7 cents today!


----------



## dtuleya

Still there!


----------



## eller

I got it!  I thought for sure I was going to miss it today!

Lori  3:45pm PST


----------



## bunnyfoo

Yay!! Wacky Click 

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.09


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Still there 9:50am PST

Lori


----------



## dtuleya

Still there 3:32 PM EST.


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-14-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-14-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

12:05 mst


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  12:50 PST

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Yay!!   

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-15-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-15-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!

12:30pm PST

Lori


----------



## In Luv with Disney

HI all!  What is a SUPER WACKY CLICK and what is this Quick Rewards site you are all talking about??  I would love to make extra $$ for Disney!!!


----------



## ksoehrlein

Hi Kim.  (I'm a Kim, too)

QuickRewards is my favorite rewards site.  The URL is QuickRewards.net and you can sign up there, but if you'd like a referral I'm sure anyone who's posted on this thread would be more than happy to oblige.

Like many other sites, you get paid to read e-mail and click on links.  Some of the links are to shopping and trial memberships, but for several, you are paid Ref Points just to click.  (One Ref Point = one-tenth of a penny and they add up fast!)  Some pay cash for clicks, and the Super Wacky Clicks pay as listed above but they are only available for a short time.  

To find them, go to the site and click "Earn Cash."  You can play around in all the areas, but the Wacky Clicks are under "Clicks/Search."  

It's a little tough to navigate when you're new, but it's my favorite site now.  You can cash out with no minimum if you have a PayPal account or you can save up for gift cards.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-16-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-16-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed! 

Go get it!  12:20pm PST

Lori


----------



## disneysnowflake

. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-21-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-21-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Just letting others know I got this reward at 11:56am on 3-21-06.


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  9:10am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-23-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-23-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!  

9:13 am MST


----------



## eller

Darn!  I missed it!  12:15 PST

Lori


----------



## rdrjj5

3/28    up for 5 cents


----------



## azgal81

Thank you! I got it, wow it's up early today. At least for me!


----------



## eller

Got it thanks!

From the sound of it, it's not going to be a daily thing anymore.

"1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-28-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-28-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!"

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-30-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-30-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it thanks!

9:00am PST

Lori


----------



## bear74

thanks i got it


----------



## rafikimom

Rats!!!Missed it.


----------



## azgal81

It's only been five cents for awhile. I shouldn't say only just be glad it's five cents but it seems like it's slowing down in the number of days posted and amount as well.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-31-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 3-31-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.06 - Completed! 

9:45 am PST

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-03-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-03-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05


----------



## dtuleya




----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  2:40pm 

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-10-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-10-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05


----------



## eller

Thank you!  2:30 Central time.

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-12-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-12-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-14-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-14-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!  

9:44 MST


----------



## CJK

Wacky Click up 04/17 - 5 cents  Go get it!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there:  4:15 pst.

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-18-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-18-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!

Go get it!  9:10 PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Got it 10:55 mst. Thanks!


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-21-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-21-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

8:26 am mst


----------



## bear74

SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-21-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-21-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
I got it 11:50 CST


----------



## katied

still there - 12:18 pm CST.


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  Still there 5:45pm PST.

Lori


----------



## CJK

04/24 Wacky up for 5 cents!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 10:45am pst.

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Got it! Thanks! 10:44 mst


----------



## bear74

got it thank you at 1255 cst


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-26-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-26-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!

Go get it!  9:35 PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Looks like you bet me to posting it! 10:18 am mst


----------



## sschro3

YEAH!! I finally got it.  Still there 3:50 est


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-28-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 4-28-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Have a great day!  9:50am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Got it! Thanks! 

10:08 am mst


----------



## bunnyfoo

Wow! I got it (5:00 PM) ... I think this is the first time since I started working full time  Can you believe we're not allowed to use the Internet at work     I'm missing all my bonus clicks!!


----------



## cxcelica

just subscribing need all the points I can get


----------



## bunnyfoo

cxcelica said:
			
		

> just subscribing need all the points I can get



Oh, you had me all excited for a moment! I'm home today was looking forward to a wacky click


----------



## eller

Scared me!  I thought I'd missed it!  You keep us posted, then.  

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Super Wacky Click - 5/2 - $.05  - 7:50 p.m. Eastern


Lorie


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 7pm pst.

Lori


----------



## katied

It's been a while, but the Super Wacky Click is there - 5 cents.  9:16 pm CST. on 5/12


----------



## azgal81

Still there 7:47 mst!


----------



## eller

Still there. . . 9pm PST.

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Wow! It's still there   

1:10 AM EST

I definitely didn't think I was going to get it!


----------



## katied

The super wacky click from yesterday is still there.  When I first clicked on it yesterday, it was dated 5/2.  It's been updated to read 5/12, and it let me click on it again!


----------



## bunnyfoo

katied said:
			
		

> The super wacky click from yesterday is still there.  When I first clicked on it yesterday, it was dated 5/2.  It's been updated to read 5/12, and it let me click on it again!



It still says - *completed* for me


----------



## katied

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 5-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 5-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!


----------



## bunnyfoo

Wow! Thanks for the heads up!

I'm all for these late night weekend wacky clicks since I'm never around during the weekdays to check for them anymore!


----------



## eller

Still there!  8:40 PST.

Lori


----------



## azgal81

still there 9:18 mst!


----------



## Trixiezzz

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 5-13-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 5-13-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks!


----------



## katied

still there - 10:24 pm CST


----------



## eller

There is a new cent!

Lori


----------



## CindyCan

Super Wacky Click up this morning - 5 cents - 8:30am, eastern.


----------



## LorieR

Thank you!!

Lorie


----------



## rafikimom

Thanks!  I finally got one


----------



## eller

Missed it!  Darn and I was up a 5:30, just hadn't made it the the compurter yet.

Lori


----------



## CJK

Thanks.  I JUST go it.  When I went back, it was gone.  I've missed a whole bunch recently since they've changed the days/times that they put it up.


----------



## eller

Found it!

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there! 8:48 mst


----------



## katied

The SUPER WACKY CLICK is there (dated 5-19-2006, but it's 10:30 am CST on 5/20).  Since it worked, who cares about the date.


----------



## eller

Wow!  You're right!  Still there 8:55 PST.

Lori


----------



## katied

SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  7am PST

Lori


----------



## mickeyfan1

still there  10:37 am est


----------



## bunnyfoo

Got it!   11:35 AM EST


----------



## azgal81

Got it 8:47 mst


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!

Go get it!  9:15am PST

Lori


----------



## katied

Thanks!  It's still there.  1:17 pm CST


----------



## bear74

thanks I got it today.


----------



## rafikimom

missed it!


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## mickeyfan1

got, thanks!  7:21 am


----------



## CJK

thank you!!


----------



## eller

Got it!  6:20am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Got it! 8:04 MST.


----------



## bunnyfoo

Got it 12:14PM EST

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!


----------



## azgal81

Got it! 9:48 MST!


----------



## eller

Still there!  Got it!  11:45am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed 

A new one!  5/30  6:30am PST

Lori


----------



## katied

Got it.  Thanks! 6:46 am PST.


----------



## azgal81

Got it! 8:00am MST


----------



## LorieR

SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete] 

New today - 6/2 - at 7:45 Eastern

Lorie


----------



## mickeyfan1

I was just going to post!  Thanks!


----------



## eller

It wasn't there, then it was there.  There now, 6:20am.

Lori


----------



## katied

Thanks.  It's still there - 8:30 am PST.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

9:15am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thank you! 9:29 am MST


----------



## mickeyfan1

Still there 2:50 PM EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

6-8-2006  6:15am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Super Wacky Click for $.05 is there today, Thursday, June 8th, at 9:15 a.m. Eastern time!!     

Lorie


----------



## LorieR

You beat me to it!!!   

Lorie


----------



## eller

Just barely!

Lori


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks, got it at 9:50am EDT


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! 8:01 mst


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

6/12 9:15 am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks I'm five cents richer! 10:42 mst


----------



## CindyCan

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

8:00 am EST!


----------



## eller

Still there 6:30 PST.

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

6/17 6:35am PST

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

Thanks! Got it! 10:40AM EST

And thanks to everyone else who posts the Wacky Clicks during the week. I'm not suppose to post on bulletin boards but I figure checking them is okay


----------



## Practicallyperfect

YEA!  

Still there at 11:11 am!


----------



## LorieR

It is there this morning - Tuesday, 6/20, at 8:25 Eastern!

SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.05

Lorie


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  Still there, 6:20am PST.

Lori


----------



## alacazander

Excellent - thank you!


----------



## LorieR

Super Wacky Click for $.05 is there now - Friday, 6-23, at 12:55 Eastern    

Lorie


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## LorieR

Thanks!!  

Lorie


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Still there 6:15am PST.

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Go get it!  9:50am

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 12:50 pm MST!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

8:45am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Got it! 9:21 mst


----------



## mickeyfan1

thanks, got it at 2:10 or so eastern.


----------



## Lisa AF

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

7/6/06 at 12:36 E


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! 10:31 am MST


----------



## LorieR

Thanks!! 2:17 Eastern.  (checked a few minutes ago and it was not there - glad you posted  )

Lorie


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

Go get it!  7:15 am PST

Lori


----------



## skyfairy

Thanks, I just got it at 10:20am Eastern Standard Time


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! 7:56am MST


----------



## katied

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  6:45am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.07 - Completed!  

1:20 pm mst!


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  2:15pm PST.

Lori


----------



## LorieR

It is there today, Friday, July 21st, at 9 a.m. Eastern time!

 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.05 

Lorie


----------



## mickeyfan1

Thanks!  Still there at 9:52 am eastern


----------



## eller

Thanks, got it!  6:55am PST

Lori


----------



## buzzlady

Thanks.  11:40 am still there.


----------



## bear74

thanks i got it


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

Boy this was hard to find!  Thanks Lorie for posting in another thread!

Lori


----------



## LorieR

It sure was hard to find, Lori!!!    It has sure been along time between them!!


----------



## alacazander

A $.3 click is up 
8/21 at 9:45 est


----------



## alacazander

It's back again another $.3 click

on Tuesday 22nd 10:19 est


----------



## LorieR

Monday, 8/28, at 11:00 Eastern! 

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete]


----------



## alacazander

Thursday 11:45am EST


----------



## azgal81

Thanks!


----------



## bunnyfoo

There's a Super Wacky Click up but it says that I've already completed it   I'd send in an e-mail but I'm at work and I can't check it. Oh well. Maybe it will work for someone else.

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! 

It said it was already completed for me to but I clicked the second super wacky click and it worked fine. Did you try that?


----------



## goin2disneyagain

Have you clicked on it within the last 24 hours? You can't get credit again if you have, that has happened to me a couple of times.


----------



## CJK

Super Wacky is up for 06/09!!!  Go get it for 3 cents!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 


Go get it!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!  

9/12 9:18am  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## madonna31

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

9/12 8:51PM


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

9/14 10:55am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## mickeyfan1

it's still there at 3:35 eastern.  thanks!


----------



## eller

Keep an eye out for it.  It was there and then not there.  9/19, 9:00am PST.

Lori


----------



## eller

It's back!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

9/20 10:25am PST

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Got it!!
Thank You!!


----------



## mickeyfan1

I just got it at 4:40pm eastern


----------



## ksjayhawkfan

Thanks


----------



## mydogisbo

0.03 up at 2:14pm eastern 9/22


----------



## Tantor

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 1:40 PST

Lori


----------



## cdnmickeylover

Still there 5:22 EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed! 

9/25 10:20am PST  Go get that nickel!

Lori


----------



## DiznEeyore

Thank you!


----------



## pttam7

still there @ 3:27 EST, thanks!


----------



## cdnmickeylover

still there at 4:08pm.


----------



## jrpatter

got it @4:23 p.m.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.05 - Completed!

9/27 5:35am PST  Go get your nickel!

Lori


----------



## Tantor

still there at 9:10am


----------



## saffymom

still there at 10:10 am


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

10/3 9:20am PST

Go get your $.03!

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

still there......


----------



## saffymom

still there!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK - SUPER WACKY CLICK - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

10/5 5:55am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

It's a new one!  10/5 9:40am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## simpsonps121

Hi,
This thread is an excellent idea... but...

Ok, this is Quick Rewards...  But what is the web site?  The site I found does not give out money, it gives out points.. 10 pts equal .01 cents.

Also, how does this help me with the Disney Rewards Program?  

Sorry, I am just a little confused...

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## quickrewards.net

simpsonps121 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> This thread is an excellent idea... but...
> 
> Ok, this is Quick Rewards...  But what is the web site?  The site I found does not give out money, it gives out points.. 10 pts equal .01 cents.
> 
> Also, how does this help me with the Disney Rewards Program?
> 
> Sorry, I am just a little confused...
> 
> Thanks,
> Matthew




Matthew,
The wacky click, such as the one that is on the site right now (the first one in the clicks section) gives out money not points. Todays is worth $0.03. Also the clicks in the mailing give out money. The rest on the site are from 1-5 ref points each. 10 points is 1cent.

Let me know if you have any questions about the program.
Dmitry


----------



## mickeyfan1

Matthew, I save up my points and then convert them to cash.  QR will be getting Disney GCs as a redemption soon.  So you trade the $ in for that.

QR, SR, CR are not "Disney Rewards" programs like the Disney Rewards Visa, but they are fun to use, easy to shop through and are reliable to give you what they say, for the most part.


----------



## pttam7

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

I think that's the second or third one today!


----------



## eller

I think it's the third!  Thank you!

Lori  still there 7:45pm PST


----------



## LorieR

Friday, 10/6 at 7:28 a.m. Eastern

 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Still there, 5:50am PST.

Lori


----------



## alacazander

Still around 10:34a.m. EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

Here's another one for today!  12:35pm PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## simpsonps121

Ok, count me in.

Matthew


----------



## simpsonps121

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.04 - Completed! 

12:53 AM Est


----------



## cristbaby

What is a super wacky click?


----------



## pttam7

cristbaby said:
			
		

> What is a super wacky click?



A super wacky click is something you can click on at quickrewards.net to earn money.  It is usually worth 3-5 cents.  It is usually only available for a few hours a day when it shows up.  I p'md you a link to QR if you don't already have an account.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed

10/8 6:30pm PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## simpsonps121

In.  

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

Another 3 cents!  10/9 5:10am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:34am mst.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

There is one there now. Go get it.


----------



## saffymom

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 


Go get it!   4:09 PM EST


----------



## DiznEeyore

I was doing my daily clicks and a brand new one (.03) just popped up for me at 7:12pm EST.


----------



## eller

#2 is still there.  5:00pm PST

Lori


----------



## pttam7

new one at 12:31 PM EST


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 9:35 PST

Lori


----------



## Lisa AF

There is a .03, .02 and .01 today

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Circuit City -  
Enter to win $25,000 worth of home entertainment equipment. EMAIL ONLY REQUIRED TO ENTER! (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.02 - Completed! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Featured Daily Offer - 
Need to boost your QR balance by doing a fast and easy signup offer? 
Check out todays recommended signup. We only select offers that are easy to register for, free to do and will help you boost your QR balance. (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.01 - Completed!


----------



## simpsonps121

All are gone.  3:00 PM est


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

10:50am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete] 

go get it!!


----------



## LorieR

SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03

There right now at 1:15 p.m. Eastern!!


----------



## simpsonps121

Gone - 2:09 est
Matthew


----------



## mickeyfan1

Back at 4:56 pm EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

Go get it!  9:50am PST

Lori


----------



## simpsonps121

Gone 1:05 PM est


----------



## eller

Try again.  Mine's still there.

Lori


----------



## mydogisbo

New one up for me!


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Got it.  12:15pm PST

Lori


----------



## alacazander

Still around 8pm EST!


----------



## LorieR

There again this morning at 7:00 eastern! 

 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Still there for me!  Thank you!  5:45 am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

There again this morning!  Thursday, 10/10 at 6:36 a.m. Eastern

 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  Still there 5:45am PST.

Lori


----------



## pttam7

10/20 at 3:45 PM EST

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - Completed!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  a:25 pm PST

Lori


----------



## pttam7

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

4:22 PM EST


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

9/23 Got get it!  5:30am PST

Lori


----------



## mickeyfan1

still there at about 1pm eastern!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

10/26 5:20am

Lori


----------



## LorieR

1) SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) Click - $0.03 -

It is there this morning, Monday, 10/30, at 7:52 Eastern!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 5:30am PST.

Lori


----------



## jrpatter

Just got it - thanks!


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

10/31 5:15am PST

Go get it!

Lori


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete]  

7:11 AM EST


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  Still there 5:30am PST

Lori


----------



## jrpatter

Got it!


----------



## mickeyfan1

got it at about 1pm est.


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

11/7 4:55am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## eller

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

11/9 9:10am PST

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

It's BACK!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyfoo

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

7:11 AM EST - Go get it!!


----------



## jrpatter

Thank you!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it!  5:40am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:45 mst


----------



## LorieR

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03

Wednesday at 11:53 a.m. Eastern!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  9:35am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

5:20am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:16 mst


----------



## eller

. Super Wacky Click - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.04 - Completed! 

A new one!  9:20am PST

Lori


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## eller

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

Go get it!  5:30am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 

Just saw this at 7:29 p.m. Eastern!!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Still there!!! Sorry didn't read your post before I posted!!

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 
7:00pm CST


----------



## LorieR

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03

There at 6:45 a.m. Eastern!


----------



## mickeyfan1

dang, it's gone now!  707am


----------



## LorieR

I just checked and it is back again at 7:44 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## ncbyrne

eller said:
			
		

> 1. SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - SUPER WACKY CLICK 1-18-2006 - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
> Click - $0.05 - Completed!
> 
> Lori


NCBYRNE


----------



## LorieR

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03

11/22 at 6:45 a.m. Eastern!


----------



## LorieR

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.06

Happy Thanksgiving!!  6:14 a.m. EST


----------



## saffymom

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (1) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.04 - Completed 

7:51AM EST


----------



## saffymom

Another one at 1:24pm EST

1. SUPER WACKY CLICK (5) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (5) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.04 - Completed


----------



## bunnyfoo

Figures  The firewall at work has now blocked QR.


----------



## saffymom

SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

5:23am eastern


----------



## eller

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

5:30am PST

Have a great day!

Lori


----------



## pttam7

2 super wacky clicks right now! (1:41 PM EST)

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - Completed!

3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - Completed!


----------



## mickeyfan1

thanks! got them both for a change!


----------



## eller

I got both!  Thanks!

Lori


----------



## eller

3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (3) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

11/30 9:30am

Lori


----------



## foodallergy

I'm too late!  8:42 pm Eastern on 11/30.  Maybe next time.


----------



## LorieR

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 

6:48 a.m. Eastern!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 5:55am PST.

Lori


----------



## foodallergy

Gone 9:41 EST 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## CJK

It's up at 2:47pm EST.  Go get it for 3 cents!


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks!


----------



## alacazander

It's up 12/18/06 7:58 a.m. est


----------



## eller

Got it!  Still there 5:55am PST.

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:27am MST


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

What a time for my laptop to be MIA,  I missed the Super Wacky Clicks but I am thankful I found it.......Yes if my head wasn't screwed on I would probably lose it.......well at least this time of year.


----------



## Tantor

3 super wacky clicks - all worth 3 cents each -  WOW go get them!!


----------



## eller

Darn!  I missed all three, but there is one now.

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK A - SUPER WACKY CLICK A - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 


6:40pm PST 

Lori


----------



## foodallergy

Gone now.  But thanks anyway!


----------



## LorieR

6:36 a.m. - Friday - 12/22!!

 3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (2) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  Still there 6:20am PST.

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:26am MST


----------



## saffymom

2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

7:12am eastern


----------



## azgal81

Still there 9:22am mst


----------



## LorieR

Another $.03 click is there at 5:12 p.m. Eastern! 

3. SUPER WACKY CLICK  - SUPER WACKY CLICK  - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 -


----------



## azgal81

Still there 4:48pm pst


----------



## foodallergy

Thanks!


----------



## LorieR

Another one -- 6:58 a.m. Eastern!

 2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 -


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:13am mst


----------



## LorieR

8:22 a.m. Eastern:

 2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  Still there 6:50am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:30 am mst


----------



## Tantor

thanks


----------



## LorieR

7:35 a.m. Eastern on 1-1-07:

 3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## foodallergy

Still there 10:41 EST


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:59pm mst


----------



## LorieR

7:20 a.m. Eastern  this morning

 3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete]


----------



## eller

Got it thanks!  5:30am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! Still there 8:22 am mst


----------



## LorieR

7:20 a.m. Eastern this morning 

 2. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Got it!  Thanks!  Still there 6 minutes later!

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Still there 8:19am mst


----------



## LorieR

1/15 at 9:47 a.m. Eastern

 3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Thank you!

Still there 8:50am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Wednesday 1/17 at 8:12 a.m. Eastern 

 4. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  6:00am PST.

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Monday morning 1-22 at 7:20 EST   

4. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! Still there at 8:27 am mst


----------



## eller

Got it thanks!  But I think it's gone now, but there is a new click, for voting for QuickRewards as you favorite paid emails.  10:05am PST

Lori


----------



## mickeyfan1

Well, something is up there, I just tried to log in and got
CGI Error
The specified CGI application misbehaved by not returning a complete set of HTTP headers.

Imagine, something on the WWW is misbehaving!


----------



## LorieR

It is there at 8:29 a.m.!

 3. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often  Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours)
Click - $0.03


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it.  6:20am PST

Lori


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks - got it 9:30 EST


----------



## eller

4. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

February 13, 6:15 am PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## Magical JenK

5. SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (4) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

February 14th 345pm CST
Go!!


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

Already gone?  Sad


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

okay now it is there.  Weird but hey I will take it.


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  3:20pm EST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Dmitry's back!!   

7. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Thanks!


----------



## DznyDreams

Thank you, Lorie!  Got it!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  I would have missed it!  6:15am PST

Lori


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

nice to have those back


----------



## Magical JenK

Another Super Wack Click!  345pm CST
12. SUPER WACKY CLICK (10) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (10) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed!


----------



## jrpatter

Thank you!!


----------



## eller

Thanks.  Got it!  2:20pm PST

Lori


----------



## eller

14. SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - Completed! 

3/4 12/45pm PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## Magical JenK

Thank you!


----------



## alacazander

I missed it - 5:10 pm est


----------



## alacazander

Click is up at 9:11a.m.


----------



## eller

It's back, but mine still says "Completed".  Boo hoo!  

Lori


----------



## jrpatter

I got it - thanks!


----------



## missymagic

I just signed up for site and not sure what the wacky click it but I am sure I will figure it out pretty quick if it means CREDIT!!!  haha thanks everyone.


----------



## CJK

Super Wacky Click is up at 2:30pm EST on Mar. 8.  Go get that 3 cents!!


----------



## azgal81

Thank you! 1:44pm mst


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Got it.  1pm PST

Lori


----------



## alacazander

It's still around 5:15pm est!  Yeah!


----------



## Magical JenK

Friday, 1156am CST $0.03


----------



## azgal81

Got it! 11:27am mst.


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!!


----------



## sschro3

3:47 EST and it is still there


----------



## alacazander

2:25 est


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  11:55am PST

Lori


----------



## LorieR

Friday, 3/16, 8:45 a.m. Eastern!

SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - SUPER WACKY CLICK (8) - Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. The click value will be very high and will be very limited. You never know when this click will appear and disappear so be sure to visit the clicks section often Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice (Once per 24 Hours) 
Click - $0.03 - [Not Complete]


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  6:10am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

It's back!  Worth 400 points!

Lori


----------



## disneyfanfamily

thanks.


----------



## LorieR

eller said:


> It's back!  Worth 400 points!
> 
> Lori



Thanks for finding this thread and keeping it going again!!    I could not find it since it was so long ago!!


----------



## LorieR

sorry - double post


----------



## eller

LorieR said:


> Thanks for finding this thread and keeping it going again!!    I could not find it since it was so long ago!!



I had to go to my subscriptions to find it because it was beyond page eight! 

So nice to have the Wacky Clicks back!

Lori


----------



## eller

I like this thread because it's easy to spot and the main page.  I don't over look it.

Lori


----------



## disneyfanfamily

300 now!!!


----------



## bunnyfoo

I can't seem to access QR this morning. Looks like I might miss this one


----------



## mickeyfan1

I am having problems, too, although I did get in finally and did all the clicks.  I think Dmitry is having server issues, again.


----------



## lisaoh

It's working now.  I had trouble midway through the clicks too.


----------



## eller

Thanks, got it!  Slow getting in and the windows are slow to load.  Still there, 5:45am PST.

Lori


----------



## LorieR

300 points there at 7:54 p.m. Eastern 

eta:  There is another one there also for 200 points!!


----------



## EC0323

Hi
I am new to this part of the Disney forum.  Do I need a "friend" to help me join?  Is it like sr?  I am looking to make a little money for our trip!!!!!


----------



## princessgirls

sent you a PM


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I keep forgetting to check QR because I wasn't able to log on for so long....hopefully I will catch the next one.....just a heads up for the cash out offer tomorrow get a $50 disney gift card for $47.50


----------



## azgal81

200 posted! First 500 visits. 11:18am mst


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it!  11:35 PST.

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

won't let me log in


----------



## BBGirl

Me either  I can't even sign-in.  I guess theya rebusy with the special cash out.


----------



## jrpatter

Got it - thanks!


----------



## Tantor

got it too. Thanks


----------



## MommyBoo!

300 points  First 1000


----------



## Wilsonfamily4

I was just there and would have missed it SO THANK YOU


----------



## azgal81

Up 11:14 am mst first 1000 visits 200 points!


----------



## missymagic

Wacky Click up Monday 5/14 at 6:10


----------



## Magical JenK

Wacky Click up Tuesday 05/21/07 11am (central)


----------



## alacazander

9:53 est


----------



## CJK

11:50am on Friday!


----------



## jrpatter

Thanks!


----------



## BARBARAAPPLE

THANKS


----------



## Magical JenK

Wacky Click up at 830am (central) Tuesday
Go Get it!


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Got it.  6:55am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Up! First 1000 visits 200 points. 12:13pm mst


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  I don't know if I would have seen it today.  12:30pm PST

Lori


----------



## ksloane

Where do you find these??

NEVERMIND...I FOUND IT!


----------



## eller

It's up!  6:30am PST 6/18

Lori


----------



## car1971

200 to the first 1000


----------



## dementia412

thanks, now I am up to 10 bucks


----------



## eller

Thank you.  12:15pm PST

Lori


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

sorry had to re-post since I am not getting the emails


----------



## eller

mommyoftwinfants said:


> sorry had to re-post since I am not getting the emails



Don't forget to "subscribe" to this thread.

Lori


----------



## dementia412

7/16
Super Wacky Click 
FIRST 1,000 VISITS


----------



## lisaoh

Thanks!


----------



## ksloane

dementia412 said:


> 7/16
> Super Wacky Click
> FIRST 1,000 VISITS




Got it!!  Thanks so much for posting. I would have never logged in this early.


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Still there 6:50am PST

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks 8:15 mst


----------



## ksoehrlein

There's one up there now, but it's only for the first 500 people.  Go get 'em!


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Got it!  10:15am PST

Lori


----------



## dementia412

Thanks! I got it at 1:33 pm Eastern


----------



## ksoehrlein

There's one up now.  First 1000 people get 200 QPs and $.40 if they do the offer.


----------



## ksloane

Thanks. I got it!


----------



## princessgirls

thanks for posting....I was just on my way over here to post.


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it!  9:40am PST

Lori


----------



## M 'n C

Don't forget the one today is a click and an offer.  I got my 40 cents with it too


----------



## dementia412

Thanks... been quite a few of these lately!


----------



## dementia412

Super Wacky Click 2   
 August 10 
 FIRST 1,500 VISITS


----------



## eller

Got it, thanks!  7:45 am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

7:15am 8/17  2 cents, plus $.40 offer

Lori


----------



## eller

$.02 up 8/21  6:45am

Lori


----------



## ~Kathie

UPDATE: 4:15PM ET

Moved to the front page and more clicks added on page 2


On Page 2 of the clicks

Super Wacky Click 3   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [Complete]Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. 

FIRST 1,500 VISITS 

Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice


----------



## eller

~Kathie said:


> On Page 2 of the clicks
> 
> Super Wacky Click 3
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [Complete]Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on.
> 
> FIRST 1,500 VISITS
> 
> Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice



What in the world is it doing there!  12:45pm PST

Thank you!

Lori


----------



## eller

Just bumbing to the first page.  Sorry if I got you excited!

Lori


----------



## Trixiezzz

go get it!


----------



## dementia412

thanks


----------



## Dcanoli

What is a SUPER WACKY CLICK?

I got the additional GPT Click for Jim Beam, but I'm not sure what this other click is!

Thanks!


----------



## Trixiezzz

Dcanoli said:


> What is a SUPER WACKY CLICK?
> 
> I got the additional GPT Click for Jim Beam, but I'm not sure what this other click is!
> 
> Thanks!




It's a special short-time click on Quick Rewards.  Go to the "Clicks" page and look for this:

*"7. Super Wacky Click  



Any day of the week, any time of the day (or couple of days a week) we will be putting up a secret wacky click for you to click on. 

FIRST 1,000 VISITS 

Visit the advertisers site today to find out how you can get a free product/gift certificate or great service of your choice

YOU WILL ALSO GET $0.40 IF YOU COMPLETE THE REGISTRATION ..."​*


----------



## Dcanoli

Okay, I'm already on that site...let me go see...I'm having problems w/staying logged in on their site today for some reason.

I've e-mailed them, but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Dcanoli

Oh, yeah!  I see it.  I go through the Checklist every day, but I'm afraid to go through it today because the site won't let me stay logged in.

Dmitry just e-mailed me....he's looking into why the site won't keep me logged in.

It's very frustrating watching points, tokens, and money slip away!


----------



## eller

Thanks, got it!  10:40am 

Lori


----------



## car1971

One up right now FIRST 1,500 VISITS = 200


----------



## eller

There's one up.  6:15am PST  9/6

Lori


----------



## eller

New click!  9/10 9:10am PST.  Go get it!  2 cents.

Lori


----------



## car1971

Thanks


----------



## ksoehrlein

Another one is up right now for the first 1500.


----------



## eller

Thanks!  Got it.  10:15am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

2 center.  9/17 9:00am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

There is one up!  9/24 6:20am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

New $.04 click!  10/1 10:45 PST  Go get it!

Lori


----------



## car1971

Got it thanks.   Also got the 3 hot jobs that was not there this AM when I went on.


----------



## Deb_in_VA

Super Wacky Click available now @ 1:05 am est FIRST 2,000 VISITS


----------



## Slingshot377

10/08 SWC for 2¢ first 2,000 visits!


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it!

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks!


----------



## car1971

One there now  FIRST 1,500 VISITS
7.  Super Wacky Click 300


----------



## eller

Thank you!  Got it!

Lori


----------



## eller

New click as well as the Wacky Click.  2 cents  10/16 9:16am PST

Lori


----------



## eller

New click 10/25!  3 cents fist 1,500 visits

Lori


----------



## azgal81

Thanks! Still there.


----------



## autumnblue

Super Wacky Click up first 2000 visitors 200 qp 10/29


----------



## eller

Super Wacky Click 3 FIRST 1,500 VISITS, 3 cents  11/6 9:10am PST

Lori


----------

